# A Proposed Layout



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Almost finished reading "Track Planning for Realistic Operation", and this is what I've come up this afternoon as my first draft layout, drawn with RTS 8.0. I see already that I missed adding another passing siding to the inner right side but I'll have to add that later. And I'm think about cutting off that 3' X 3' side as it'll be in the way.
Now what do you think?


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

What scale is this and where will you be standing or sitting when you operate this? Is there access to all sides of the layout or is a side against a wall, etc?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

your post must have slipped by somehow...

anywho, i see you did read chapeter about yard construction and you not fouling the main. with that, why do you have so many crossovers? and i sertainly don't think you need scissor-crossover at the top most of the yard. thats 4 turnouts worth of savings. your switcher will be shoving cars from the AD track into those storage tracks so no runaround needed. i'm not sure about other crossovers either. do you have purpose for them?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

tankist said:


> your post must have slipped by somehow...
> anywho, i see you did read chapeter about yard construction and you not fouling the main. with that, why do you have so many crossovers? and i sertainly don't think you need scissor-crossover at the top most of the yard. thats 4 turnouts worth of savings. your switcher will be shoving cars from the AD track into those storage tracks so no runaround needed. i'm not sure about other crossovers either. do you have purpose for them?


Too many cross-overs, hahahaha! That's my wishful thinking. Once I finalize this design, I'll begin sizing the benchwork; as it is drawn now shows just how much space I have for it.
Removing the 10 turnouts pointed out by you improves the yard immensely. All the turnouts are #4's. I am going to add two sidings for industries to be ordered next week.
"Track Planning for Realistic Operation" has helped me understand how first impressions are the most important aspect of model railroading: constant derailments, and a spaghetti, crowded track are turnoffs. That book and this site showed me a couple ways of doing things easier and better.
I'll buying all the benchwork, track and DCC next week. I want to have this layout run two trains, my two GP38-2 as switch engines and be able to store several more locomotives.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you not necessarily need to remove stuff as long as you have purpose for each track and can explain what operation you need it for. the topmost crossover you perhaps can leave (althoguh i'm not sure how you plan on using it).
don't add turnouts because you think "i think i need more". play a scenario - engine breaking or gathering a train. see if you encounter a train stuck blocked in a stub or unable to reach a sertain track.

don't rush with buying stuff


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Just by removing some of the spaghetti tracks, then adding the other siding for the ADM grain elevator along with the "empties" and "loaded" stubs, this layout is getting closer to becoming my next layout. Also I flipped the caboose and locomotive tracks, making them parallel to the A/D.
My thoughts are that once I sort the grain train, then I'll have a couple of roundie-rounds while I sort a box-car freight train to be run after the grain train makes it to the yard. Afterwards mix some of the loaded grain cars in the yard to be added to the box-car freight train. If I do this right, I want to be able to run three trains along with two switch engines.
I have until the middle of July for the drafting phase, then I'll start buying all the pieces.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that sounds like a plan. however i'd remove the last track in your yard. it is of very little use since you will able to store whooping 1-2 cars at best


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Unless you have access from the left side of your plan, I think you're going to have trouble with the switches and yard tracks on the left side - maintaining them, rerailing cars, cleaning track, etc. You'll be reaching over foreground bldgs and tracks (with cars on them?) - lots of stuff to snag with your arm / shirt.

Some reaching is unavoidable but you might consider flipping the sense of your plan so the yard is at the front (right) side of the layout. If you *can *reach the back easily, hey, no problem.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

On the left and top sides, I have 2 feet of skoochie factor. The top right corner is butted against a square pole supporting the floor.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tankist said:


> that sounds like a plan. however i'd remove the last track in your yard. it is of very little use since you will able to store whooping 1-2 cars at best


Might make a good caboose track though....


----------

